# SEOUL | Olympic Gym Stadium Remodeling as K POP Concert hall | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

web_3542879747_2cc5dea9 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
web_3542879747_9db945a2 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
3542879747_9fc5fd47 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

It should be noted that the Seoul Olympic Gymnastics Arena, designed by David H. Geiger, originally had a self-supporting cable dome - the first of its kind ever built - with a four-layer fabric cladding. As part of the remodeling project, the arena's originally roof is being replaced by the roof and façade that is depicted in the above renderings.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction has started recently . I stumbled upon the site while visiting Olympic Park a couple of days ago :

20161224_131205 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

20161224_131542 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11401


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Photos I took yesterday, the first one being from the top of Lotte World Tower:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11676


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://blog.daum.net/_blog/photoList.do?blogid=0tXJi


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://m.blog.daum.net/ipbg1/6880054


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://m.blog.daum.net/ipbg1/6880054


so slow.....


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12071


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12071


^^
wow amazing!!!!


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/IStK/1559


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

2 questions:

1. What the hell is an Olympic "Gym" stadium? :nuts:

2. How did they transport the roof of the Mercedes Benz Stadium Gym in Atlanta to Korea? :nuts:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Knitemplar said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What the hell is an Olympic "Gym" stadium? :nuts:
> 
> 2. How did they transport the roof of the Mercedes Benz Stadium Gym in Atlanta to Korea? :nuts:




1/ It held the gymnastics events at the 1988 Seoul Olympics


2/ They do look quite similar! Although the one in Seoul doesn't open up and is much cheaper.


----------



## BTS4everX (Sep 17, 2019)

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12071


Been there but never see a kpop concert operating here hno:


----------

